# human mosquito spray on horses?



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't see where there would be a problem. I've heard of people doing it and it working. Just seems like it'd get kinda pricy after awhile maybe. But I dunno, I've never tried it


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I use Off. It works WAY better than horse fly spray, and it is WAY cheaper. We have Endure as well, but I always use the Off instead. I've used it for years and never had any problems.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sunny said:


> I use Off. It works WAY better than horse fly spray, and it is WAY cheaper. We have Endure as well, but I always use the Off instead. I've used it for years and never had any problems.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I figured it'd be more expensive. Hah guess not. I think I'll try off as well.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I keep a bottle of Off in my saddle bags for long rides. It keeps just about everything but the B-52 sized horse flies off. It keeps the stuff off that regular fly spray leaves behind. Like mosquitoes and deer flies.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I've done it before. Was hesitant as I wasn't sure of the toxicity level. But never had a problem with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

Does off really work? I've never tried that but, now I might the mosquitos are little ******s out here and they love me and my horse.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

We have crazy amounts of mosquitos in the summer/fall, and often use Off on our horses. The only thing I would advise is rinsing the horse every few days so that huge amounts don't stay in the skin, and to not put it on their faces. Beware though, all of our horses HATE the smell (and who can blame them?) and some of them will half-rear or throw their heads when you begin to spray. So be careful! ^^


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I certainly wouldn't blame my horse if he threw a fit. Hehe. I hate the smell too. Yuck! thanks for the info Endiku


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The Off I use smells AMAZING. I don't know what type it is, but it seriously almost smells like perfume.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

I got some OFF for discount price, and before Indie and I hit the trails I spray us both with it. Just don't spray it where they can touch it with there noses (girth area, lower feet, mid stomach)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Love Deep Woods Off. Or the Walmart brand that is the same thing.

I do not find it works well on normal flies, but it works great on all the truly nasty things out there.


----------



## ledge (May 23, 2011)

We used to mix skin so soft into the fly spray.... we mix our own fly spry its cheaper that way to buy the concentrate Permethrin and Citronella oil, cheaper to buy the concentrates.... just don't mix it too strong it can cause skin irritation


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Considering the issues they've had lately with the toxic chemicals in HORSE fly spray causing neurological problems in both horses and humans, I highly doubt OFF can be any worse.

I find equine bug spray a colossal waste of money, I always use OFF for trail riders. It works fantastic and it lasts. We live in swamp/marsh, so the mosquitoes are always 10x worse then any flies so the horses really appreciate it.

We only found Farnam Wipe to work even half decent, and it's $34.95 + tax for 473ml (16oz). For an 8oz can of Deep Woods Sportsman OFF (the most efficient), it's $9.95 + tax. So yeah, the OFF is EASILY cheaper compared to expensive equine brand fly sprays.


----------

